# We've decided on Burgers.



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is my burger recipe. 

1 lb ground beef from Angus chuck.
1 lb Pork Sausage. 
 1 Tablespoon Chili powder.
1 1/2 Tablespoons of Minced onion. 
1 Tablespoon of Garlic powder. 

Mix well form into burger patties, Chill for 2 hours. 

Sauteed onions.






Burgers on in the CI pan. 





Flipped.





The skinny on the burger.

2 small patties. 
A handful of the sauteed onions.
2 pc's of provolone cheese.
toasted bun in the ci pan.





Next time I will grill them on the Char broil griller duo.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking good!  I love lots of onions on my burgers.....preferably raw.  )


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

So we've decided on burgers for when?


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 17, 2011)

Pacanis, 

Since this morning when I was prepping the grilled turkey wings. 

We'll have those tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> Pacanis,
> 
> Since this morning when I was prepping the grilled turkey wings.
> 
> We'll have those tomorrow.


 
I was never much into building my burger a day in advance to reheat the next day. Maybe I haven't found the correct method yet. Do you wrap them in foil and reheat? I'd have a hard time not eating one tonight.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I was never much into building my burger a day in advance to reheat the next day. Maybe I haven't found the correct method yet. Do you wrap them in foil and reheat? I'd have a hard time not eating one tonight.


Pacanis,

We had them in the same evening. I made sure I put the raw turkey in an air tight container for tomorrows grill.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

oh... gotcha. The burgers were last night's dinner, the turkey parts will be tonight's dinner.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> oh... gotcha. The burgers were last night's dinner, the turkey parts will be tonight's dinner.


Yes that's it Pacanis, Next time I'll make my self a little more clear about dinner.


----------

